# found a spot for the dashhawk. Check it out



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I have got the cord out of the way since the picture. I used the bracket that came with the dashhawk and it sits here very tight because the top of it is against the top lip of where the door closes. So you can push the buttons without holding it at the same time and worrying about pushing the whole unit over. This freaking thing is awesome... I just figured out you can turn the cooling fans on and off with it arty: no more jumper wires for me!! 
I highly recommend!


----------

